#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Hat Yai - Ladda Guesthouse by the train station

## dirtydog

Ladda guesthouse is right near the train station in Hat Yai, ie you walk away from the train station with Robinsons to your right, to get to the reception there is an entrance between a couple of gold shops and you just walk upstairs, it has a pretty big sign outside so you can't miss it, fan rooms are 200baht per night, and air con rooms are a massive 290baht per night, it's a bit shabby but at those prices quite a bargain.

13-15 Thammanoonvithi Road.
074 220233



Furnishings aint too bad.



Cold water only but you do get a couple of small bars of soap and a couple of towels.

----------


## extras

not bad at all. defo a lot better than the room i got in chiang rai. :Sad: 

many things/places to do/see around town?

----------


## dirtydog

No unfortuneatly, Hat Yai has a small sex industry, a couple of farang bars, it's mainly just a place used for stopping off on your travels through Thailand, couldn't imagine going on a weeks holiday there or anything like that.

----------


## extras

oh ok, cheers. i was thinking about going there. guess this gotta wait for a bit.  :Smile:

----------

